# Bowl Coring - Pros, Cons, & Advice?



## Steve in VA (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm starting to get both tired of cleaning up piles of shavings and frustrated with the amount of wasted wood when turning one bowl from one 14" +/- blank. It seems a shame to have so much sitting on the floor when I could potentially get another bowl or more from the same piece. 

I've done a fair amount of research on the various systems out there but figured I'd get some input from those that have and use a coring system. 


What are the pros and cons of the system you have? 
What advice would you have for potentially purchasing one?
If you were buying a new one, would you get the same system you have? Why or why not?
If you have the One Way, do you find the one curve to be a limiting factor? Do you find the curve to be appealing?
Was it worth the money, both in time savings and in return for another bowl or two?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## TimR (Dec 30, 2021)

hey Steve, I have both the Oneway system and the Kel McNaughton. I prefer the ease of the Oneway, and demo'd it for one of our clubs, link provided. At one point early on, I made some mention that you don't necessarily have a fixed radius with the Oneway, you can do some minute changes while coring to get different shapes.* Demo video.*

I just came across this info that provides some good illustration of tweaking the bowl shape with the Oneway system. *Link*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 30, 2021)

I recently acquired a McNaughton system but need a handle for the coring blades so no review yet


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 30, 2021)

Steve, I’ve got the Oneway system. You are welcome to come give it a test run. I haven’t used it in awhile so we can (re)learn it together. Just give me about a week first to clean up the shop. Too many trip hazards right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks everyone; keep it coming!

@TimR - Thanks for the link and video; nice demo!! Watching that one led me to several more of your videos and I subscribed to the channel.

@Tom Smart - That would be awesome and don't feel the need to clean up for me. You should see what I deal with  Just let me know what works for you and I'll bring you some blanks. Very much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 31, 2021)

I’ll be in touch, Steve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 31, 2021)

These three pieces were made using a McNaughton system. The blank was 4 1/2" thick and about 17" OD at the start. Finish OD on the largest is probably larger than 14 1/2". The smallest is just at 12" OD and about 2 3/4"+ deep. The other 2 are over 2"+ deep. Out of a 4 1/2" thick piece, I got 3 pieces with a total of 7" of bowl depth. 

I don't have photos of the side views as I finished them, took the picture you see, then loaded them to take over to Woodcraft to show Randy. I don't think I got halfway through the store when he saw them and immediately confiscated them. He did a tree hug thing, and said, "These are mine". Well, that was the end of my Show and Tell. .






I don't think a Oneway would allow shallow pieces like that, but can't say as I've never seen one in action other than videos that just show the normal bowl making with the same contour. 

I'm gonna suggest that you get the NcNaughton system as it is so much more versatile. Now, that is my opinion, and like the saying goes, "Opinions are like -----------, everybody has one. So, choose carefully. 

Also, when you get the system of your choice, read all directions carefully as there just might be a tip you had never thought of that could allow you to achieve some beauties you would have thought wasn't possible. .................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 31, 2021)

I have the McNaughton system as well. Like the versatility, but it _does _have a learning curve.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 1, 2022)

Mike Mahoney has a great video on the McNaughton Center Saver.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 1, 2022)

Mike sure makes it look easy. I’m reminded that not having a predictable radius and subsequent thickness at bottom of bowl can be a challenge with the Mcnaughton


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 1, 2022)

TimR said:


> Mike sure makes it look easy. I’m reminded that not having a predictable radius and subsequent thickness at bottom of bowl can be a challenge with the Mcnaughton


Yeah, but, a predictable radius and subsequent thickness at bottom of bowls will never lead to an unforgetable adventure in woodturning,like taking a piece of unblemished Mesquite 18" OD, and making a funnel with a hole about 6"ID. It leads you to explore some expletives you don't normally use on a daily basis....... Sorry @TimR, I couldn't resist. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 2, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> Mike Mahoney has a great video on the McNaughton Center Saver.



Thanks for sharing this video Lou! I thought I had seen most all of them, at least the ones from professional turners, but this is a new one for me. Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 2, 2022)

Another video with good information on the McNaughton system, this one from Bill Grumbine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 2, 2022)

And one from Reed Gray (robohippy):


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 16, 2022)

Well, after doing tons of research online and watching way too many videos on coring systems, I've finally found the one I want. I'll probably need to expand the shop space a bit, and maybe do a bit of electrical work, but this is definitely the one I want

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 16, 2022)

@Steve in VA This is what it shows


----------



## Barb (Jan 16, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> @Steve in VA This is what it shows
> 
> View attachment 220888


That's weird. It's a YouTube video that I can still click on.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 16, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> @Steve in VA This is what it shows
> 
> View attachment 220888



I can see it fine, and it plays for me from the WB site. I think Barb can play it as well but, either way, I'll try reposting for you again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 16, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> Well, after doing tons of research online and watching way too many videos on coring systems, I've finally found the one I want. I'll probably need to expand the shop space a bit, and maybe do a bit of electrical work, but this is definitely the one I want


You should be able to use a brake lathe for your base machine and try giving Greg @woodtickgreg a round or two of beer before you ask bout that welding project...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 17, 2022)

works now...thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

